# clumps under fur or clumps of fur



## flemish giant (Mar 26, 2013)

I was feeling Elvis and he has clumps maybe under his fur. I don't really know what it is but its in two spots both by his hips. Andit wouldn't come out when I brushed him. His brother was really matted so I hope he's not gonna end up like that.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 27, 2013)

It sounds as though they are matts. If he´s got thick fur, you´re going to have to groom him regularly to get out all the loose fur and make sure his fur doesn´t matt. One of mine has long fur and you have to keep on top of it. If it´s very matted, you may not be able to comb it out so you may have to cut it off, it will regrow again. Mine usually get most knotted under his chin and around his bottom. If you could post a pic, could see it better.


----------



## DixieDoodle (Mar 27, 2013)

could your bun be going through a heavy shed? sometimes my bun can look really weird and have funny clumps of hair hanging on around her back end. but if it feels hard or like a mat and not normal fur then it probably isnt shedding. hmm


:mrsthumper:


----------



## Saffy (Mar 27, 2013)

Ben has heavy sheds and when Luna is in the mood she tries to hump him .. Even though Luna is a she, Ben a he and they have both been DONE.

It makes Ben stay in one place and I sometimes have to gently cut clumps of dried poop off of his bottom. He hates being dirty and usually looks at me all pathetically until I do this.


----------



## flemish giant (Mar 27, 2013)

He's not really going through a heavy shed IMO. If I cut it the wool will be really short is that OK? Also what kind of scissor should I use? You can't see it at all. You can only feel it.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 27, 2013)

If it´s only a small matt, I just cut off the worst of it and then try and comb the rest. Just make sure that he´s not going to move when you´re doing it so you don´t cut him. Just make sure that you keep on top of his grooming and it probably won´t happen again although it is sometimes difficult to get to some bits. 

Would love to see a pic of him and love the name, I´m a big Elvis fan.


----------



## flemish giant (Mar 27, 2013)

Its not really a small spot though. Its on both sides and its a pretty large part. I'll take some more pics soon, but here's two pictures that I have of him.


----------



## JBun (Mar 27, 2013)

If the matts are going to be hard to get out, it might just be best to splurge and take your rabbit to the groomer this one time, and get his coat shaved shorter to get the matts out. It can sometimes be hard cutting out matts with scissors, cause if the matts are close to the skin, you don't want to accidentally cut the skin with the scissors. You could also buy your own set of dog clippers, and do it yourself, if you think you are going to have to clip his fur very often. Just be ready for the sound of clippers to freak your rabbit out, and make sure to have a good hold on him. It sometimes helps to cover their eyes with a towel or something.


----------



## flemish giant (Mar 27, 2013)

I can cut them out I just don't want its hair to be too short if that would cause problems.


----------



## JBun (Mar 27, 2013)

The matts would probably cause more problems than short fur, as it can make the skin sore. I know that breeders with angoras sometimes clip their coats, but I don't know how short or anything. If you don't want to cut it, you could try working at it with a slicker brush and a comb, and maybe you will gradually be able to work it apart, but you would have to be pretty gentle about it, and your rabbit would have to be pretty good at holding still.


----------



## flemish giant (Mar 27, 2013)

So I tried cutting it and I think I may have given him a bald spot. How much does grooming usually cost? Cutting the matts has proven hard BC they're so close to the skin. Here's a pic of the bald patch I think I might've made.


----------



## flemish giant (Mar 27, 2013)

Should I slowly cut down to the matts instead of trying to cut out individual matts?


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 28, 2013)

It all depends how many he has. I cut odd matts out of his fur but I leave a little and can usually get that combed out. If there are quite a lot you might be better having the hair cut but it might be adviseable to go to someone who knows how to do this as rabbits skin is very thin and you don´t want to cut him.


----------



## flemish giant (Mar 28, 2013)

I think we are gonna try a comb today and if that doesn't work we are gonna shave him. Is that hard to do?


----------



## flemish giant (Mar 28, 2013)

I bought a dog flea comb and it has helped a lot! I think I'll be able to remove it all with it. It has mats on his feet though. How do I get that off?


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Mar 29, 2013)

When I got Buster he was badly matted and stained yellow from the other rabbits peeing of him. So I decided it was best to give him an all over haircut. It made it easier to get to the mats and also his coat grew back so lovely! WOW he has mats on his feet? You will need a helper by the sound of it. I have some tiny sciccors that are used to snipping wild hairs and what not, they blades are as long as my middle finger and that's what I used. I just make sure BEFORE I cut that I know where the skin is and I actually held the mat and cut above my finger and tried to do it that way, some of them were too severe and I had to spend a lot of time cutting it.


----------



## flemish giant (Mar 29, 2013)

So the feet will need cut?


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Mar 29, 2013)

I would try to


----------



## JBun (Mar 29, 2013)

Like has been said previously, be *really* careful when using scissors next to your rabbits skin. It doesn't take much to accidentally cut too close. You could always see if a good rabbit vet would help you out. I don't know if they would charge for an office visit or not.


----------



## flemish giant (Mar 29, 2013)

I've called everywhere and the only one who would do it charges 60 dollars just for the visit then additional charges for cutting it out.


----------



## flemish giant (Mar 29, 2013)

How often should he be groomed to prevent matting?


----------



## flemish giant (Mar 29, 2013)

So the mats are worse than I thought. There's only one vet that will do the rabbit at all and I think they were planing on cutting him. I need him shaved. I don't think cutting will work.


----------



## flemish giant (Mar 31, 2013)

My cousin came over for Easter and she has a lot of experience with small dogs. She cut out a lot if not all of the mats. He's gonna be groomed everyday for now on.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Apr 1, 2013)

Alright! Glad you got some help! Don't forget the "furminator" to help you through your journey of grooming


----------



## flemish giant (Apr 1, 2013)

What's a furminator?


----------

